# Introducing your 2007-2008 Rockets Power Dancers...



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Slow offseason, so...:biggrin: 










> *2007-08 Houston Rockets Power Dancers*
> 
> Meet the Rockets Power Dancers – the most athletic, talented, and professional dance team in the NBA! This year alone, the Power Dancers were featured on Sports Center, CNN, and FSN, on si.com and nba.com, and in Sports Illustrated and Maxim. And speaking of magazines, your RPD were selected Best Dancers in Pro Sports this fall by Complex Magazine. Way to go, girls! Click on a dancer below for bios and photos or check out our RPD submenu to the right for more info!
> 
> ...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

we need closer pics 
and which issue of maxim?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I forgot to put the link


----------

